# DESPICABLE ME MINION MAYHEM UPDATES-Please Post them here



## buckeev

OK...I'm "desperately" trying to finalize my "surprise father/son trip" for early to mid June. The MAIN thing he wants to see is the Minion Mayhem, which, still-as of today-nobody knows when it will open.  
Please post up ANY info, rumors, rumblings, brother-in-law's ex-girlfriend who works there....I have on-site booked, but would need to cancel by June 4th-to get my full deposit back.  
We will probably be able to piece together a trip later in the month, but early June will be a lot cheaper at this stage. This trip wasn't budgeted for, so I'm trying' to keep it as "reasonable" as I can.
In advance...Thanks soooo much for the help. 

*JUNE 4 UPDATE:*
OK...Obviously, the "surprise" trip has been pushed back a few weeks...probably best for me anyway. We'll continue to monitor everything y'all throw out there. Thanks!
*JUNE 14 UPDATE:*
OK-JULY 2 "GRAND OPENING" for Minion Mayhem appears to be legit...(even though official USO site doesn't have it on there...yet.)
Plan D, E...whatever Plan we're on now, has been enacted. Just changed the On site Chk in-AGAIN-to July 1, since they wouldn't allow me to reserve APH Preview spots. (I purchased, but didn't activate my APs...real dumba, I know). Still may pull into town a day-or-three early to try the early thingee-IF spots are still avail.
*JULY 29 UPDATE:*
We did work out the APs with Guest Services. It did take some work, but once I got in touch with the right person-(THANKS to Bianca!!!)-things got rolling!
FINALLY! Loading up this morning! Gonna hafta split the drive, but still aiming for the Sunday AM APH Preview...and Monday's "Grand Opening!". 
The boy knows we're going, but thinks we're leaving Saturday night! He actually DOES like good surprises, so I think this will go over pretty well with him!
*POST-TRIP UPDATE:BACK FROM ANOTHER AWESOME ORLANDO EXPERIENCE!!!*
Late posting this...I know, but I had to sleep off my "Minion Hangover". My son and I had an incredible time and really enjoyed the Minion Mayhem ride. Numerous times. So many times that several workers knew us by name!  
We got to experience a good amount of the "Grand Opening" festivities, such as they were, and even briefly "rubbed elbows" with a few actresses/celebrities and Universal brass types! 
The ride really was done right, and the 3D is about as good as any I've seen. The story line picks up just the right amount of movie elements, and ties together well. If you can, watch the movie first. I believe that helps immensely in the experience.
Any questions: PM or email...I'd be happy to try to answer them.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

It should be open in/by Mid-June, but I'm not confirming anything.


----------



## xApril

They're saying summer 2012, which doesn't begin till around June 20...


----------



## Panagiota

In Florida summer starts in February


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Panagiota said:


> In Florida summer starts in February


----------



## jkshel

DESPICABLE ME 2 opens July 3rd, 2013. hopefully it will be open before then...


----------



## buckeev

jkshel said:


> DESPICABLE ME 2 opens July 3rd, 2013. hopefully it will be open before then...



FER SURE!!!!


----------



## damo

They had some sort of oil leak which has delayed things somewhat.


----------



## buckeev

I "heard" about that! 

 I didn't realize BP was building Theme Park Rides too!!!


----------



## EMom

Where is an oil eating microbe when you need one?  Heck, I'd think an oil eating microbe was a first cousin to a minion...


----------



## schumigirl

It should be open by July........Shouldn`t it 

Reallly looking forward to this, only saw the film very recently and liked it a lot.


----------



## jkshel

oily minions? ewww!


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> It should be open by July........Shouldn`t it
> 
> Reallly looking forward to this, only saw the film very recently and liked it a lot.



*It SHOULD be open NOW!!!* 

or at least by June 9th!!!...for our trip!...holding my breath....


----------



## jessrose18

i want minions...


----------



## uicbear

buckeev said:


> *It SHOULD be open NOW!!!*
> 
> or at least by June 9th!!!...for our trip!...holding my breath....



Right there with ya!  If not, I will have a very disappointed 7 year old to contend with.


----------



## mawmaw040510

oh no..  guess we are gonna look a bit funny in our shirts next Monday..    This 45 year old will be super disappointed..  wahhhhhh


----------



## damo

Those are so cute!!!!


----------



## buckeev

mawmaw040510 said:


> oh no..  guess we are gonna look a bit funny in our shirts next Monday..    This 45 year old will be super disappointed..  wahhhhhh



Too Cool!.... Gotta have one of those!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

At Universal now and they are all gearing up for opening with a great 10 minute Despicable Me show with great interaction afterwards.Spoke to a lady  working in the lobby of RP and she said they have not started staff training yet!


----------



## buckeev

ChipnDaleRule said:


> At Universal now and they are all gearing up for opening with a great 10 minute Despicable Me show with great interaction afterwards.Spoke to a lady  working in the lobby of RP and *she said they have not started staff training yet!*




*GRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## mawmaw040510

oh gosh train them on the job already..    really really gonna sit my huge rear in on the door step and wait on it to open next week!!


----------



## mawmaw040510

buckeev said:


> Too Cool!.... Gotta have one of those!






thanks guys.   only shirt I made for this trip.  wishing i had made a couple more..


----------



## buckeev

mawmaw040510 said:


> thanks guys.   only shirt I made for this trip.  wishing i had made a couple more..



Making ours right now.


----------



## damo

Someone on Orlando United reported they were in the store and heard the ride testing.  That is good news!!!


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Someone on Orlando United reported they were in the store and heard the ride testing.  That is good news!!!


Very good new, indeed!  
Did you see that wild suits the workers were wearing?

At least an opening date SOMETIME in June is looking better now.


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> Very good new, indeed!
> Did you see that wild suits the workers were wearing?
> 
> At least an opening date SOMETIME in June is looking better now.



Yes, the outfits are quite endearing, lol.


----------



## Azazel27

Has anyone heard anything about a soft opening?  We are going Friday and would be very excited to try it out!


----------



## mawmaw040510

We get there tomorrow..  If anything happens will post and let you all know..


----------



## Azazel27

Does anyone have any news on the soft opening for Despicable Me?  We are leaving 6/1 for the weekend and it would make our trip!
Gratzi!

5 days until we are back "home" at the Portofino!


----------



## Bluer101

Azazel27 said:


> Does anyone have any news on the soft opening for Despicable Me?  We are leaving 6/1 for the weekend and it would make our trip!
> Gratzi!
> 
> 5 days until we are back "home" at the Portofino!



No news yet. 

You might get a soft opening but I would not count on it. I read somewhere they have not even started staff training yet. Some said yesterday that they heard the ride operating from the gift shop but that's it. I'm guessing it will have soft opening in the middle of June with a grand open end of June or July 4th week.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to combine this with the thread we currently have going.

I'm also going to sticky this thread until the grand opening. 

Please direct all posts on the subject to this thread.


----------



## Azazel27

Thanks Bluer!


----------



## andyman8

I spoke with a friend from WDI last night and he said that one of his "friends" who works with Universal Creative said they would begin testing it sometime in "late June" and open after they determined it was ready to handle "capacity crowds" (his friend's words). I am translating that to Fourth of July, maybe?


----------



## buckeev

andyman8 said:


> I spoke with a friend from WDI last night and he said that one of his "friends" who works with Universal Creative said they would begin testing it sometime in "late June" and open after they determined it was ready to handle "capacity crowds" (his friend's words). I am translating that to Fourth of July, maybe?



They've been running the attraction internally for some of the ride attendants, but so far that's all. 
We're gonna have a flippin' riot at our home if that's when this thing opens up.
Cruel and unusual punishment. 
If indeed it's crowd control issues they're concerned about, I wouldda thought they would've been able to prepare for that way ahead of the construction completion. My plan B is a "late-ish" June trip...but I'll probably still try to take him later than that if necessary. 

Thanks for the info!

Robert


----------



## TIGGERGUY

I was there the beginning of the week.  I asked to borrow the keys to the ride but no luck.  I did ask nicely.


----------



## andyman8

buckeev said:


> They've been running the attraction internally for some of the ride attendants, but so far that's all.
> We're gonna have a flippin' riot at our home if that's when this thing opens up.
> Cruel and unusual punishment.
> If indeed it's crowd control issues they're concerned about, I wouldda thought they would've been able to prepare for that way ahead of the construction completion. My plan B is stir a "late-ish" June trip...but I'll probably still try to take him later than that if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Robert



Sorry. By testing, I meant like soft-opening testing. He acknowledged that there was ride attendant testing occur but was surprised when I told him word had gotten out.

I'll keep asking him for more details and I'll let everyone know as I am told. Sorry about your trip, though. Remember, he said this is "tentative at this time," so I wouldn't go making any changes to your trip just quite yet unless you have to.


----------



## damo

andyman8 said:


> Sorry. By testing, I meant like soft-opening testing. He acknowledged that there was ride attendant testing occur but was surprised when I told him word had gotten out.
> 
> I'll keep asking him for more details and I'll let everyone know as I am told. Sorry about your trip, though. Remember, he said this is "tentative at this time," so I wouldn't go making any changes to your trip just quite yet unless you have to.




He must think people are deaf because you can clearly hear the ride when you are in the gift shop, lol.


----------



## buckeev

andyman8 said:


> Sorry. By testing, I meant like soft-opening testing. He acknowledged that there was ride attendant testing occur but was surprised when I told him word had gotten out.
> 
> I'll keep asking him for more details and I'll let everyone know as I am told. Sorry about your trip, though. Remember, he said this is "tentative at this time," so I wouldn't go making any changes to your trip just quite yet unless you have to.



Hey Andy ...No problem at all...I really appreciate the info!
I have until June 4th to cancel my current on site reservation w/o penalty, but I may go ahead and make a late June reservation too, before the discounts dry up. Just gotta get my work calendar rearranged.
Again. 
Most of my customers aren't quite as Orlando "enthusiastic" as we are, and would appreciate their orders being delivered on time!


----------



## buckeev

Stinking Minions.

I'm kicking' myself for not purchasing a different-( read CHEAPER)-SWA flight date for a late June/early July when I had the chance ...everything is still 2 to 4 times more now!
Live-n-learn.
Maybe.


----------



## jessrose18

any word on minion merchandise?  when i was there dec'10 i wanted some so bad, and they had none, not even stuffed animals!  cm said she thought it was strange as well, that people asked for dm merchandise and they had never had any.....


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

Super Silly Stuff is open now.  That is the gift shop at the exit of Despicable Me: Minion Mayhem.  They also sell some minion stuff at the Universal Studios Store.


----------



## mightymatador03

Wikipedia currently states that the ride is expected to open on June 11th, with Soft openings already occuring!?!  Only thing is I cannot find any other source that has this information.  Can anyone confirm this as true?  We will be at USF on June 4th but I do not want to share this with the family if it is not true!  Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## buckeev

If that is accurate, I'll be tickled yellow! 

any more quick confirmations here...?


----------



## damo

Lol, I don't think wikipedia is usually the first source of information for ride openings.  Universal's last email said it was opening this summer.  That's all it said and that was just a couple of days ago.

Looks like wikipedia has been changed, lol


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despicable_Me:_Minion_Mayhem


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Lol, I don't think wikipedia is usually the first source of information for ride openings.  Universal's last email said it was opening this summer.  That's all it said and that was just a couple of days ago.
> 
> Looks like wikipedia has been changed, lol
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despicable_Me:_Minion_Mayhem



lol..trust me...I didn't say a WORD to the boy!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

damo said:


> Lol, I don't think wikipedia is usually the first source of information for ride openings.  Universal's last email said it was opening this summer.  That's all it said and that was just a couple of days ago.
> 
> *Looks like wikipedia has been changed, lol*
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despicable_Me:_Minion_Mayhem



Well duh, it's Wikipedia!


----------



## damo

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Well duh, it's Wikipedia!





Which day shall we have it open next?


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> _Which day shall we have it open next?_



Any day between now...and June 11-ish would work pretty darn good for my "1st" Itinerary ......next launch window for us is by July 4th-ish...


----------



## CentralFloridian99

damo said:


> Which day shall we have it open next?



Let's say, oh I don't know, TODAY!!!!!


----------



## mark290

June 11th ?

http://******************/article/form...-minion-mayhem


----------



## Metro West

mark290 said:


> June 11th ?
> 
> http://******************/article/form...-minion-mayhem


 You might want to try posting this again...it's not working.


----------



## mightymatador03

This was what the ride details on wikipedia were showing as of last night, but it has since been changed:





Location

Universal Studios Florida



Area

Production Central



Status

Under construction



Soft opening date

June 3, 2012



Opening date

June 11, 2012[1]



Replaced

Jimmy Neutron's Nicktoon Blast (20032011)



Attraction Type

3-D Simulator ride[2]



Manufacturer

Infitec



Designer

Universal Creative
 Illumination Entertainment



Theme

Despicable Me



Amusement Parks Portal


----------



## Alissamaried

Hii, 

Yesterday the Examiner posted an article about it because NBC was filming a travel show outside and the post says that it opens June 11th. 

To see the post just google examiner despicable me. 

Any truth to any of this?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Alissamaried said:


> Hii,
> 
> Yesterday the Examiner posted an article about it because NBC was filming a travel show outside and the post says that it opens June 11th.
> 
> To see the post just google examiner despicable me.
> 
> Any truth to any of this?



They're probably believing Wikipedia.


----------



## mark290

Alissamaried said:


> Hii,
> 
> Yesterday the Examiner posted an article about it because NBC was filming a travel show outside and the post says that it opens June 11th.
> 
> To see the post just google examiner despicable me.
> 
> Any truth to any of this?



That's the article I tried to link. Don't know why it didn't work.


----------



## damo

Universal hasn't announced a date yet.  It is anyone's guess whether these dates by other publications are correct.


----------



## Alissamaried

Well now when you check the universal site it says opening soon instead of coming summer 2012


----------



## EMom

And then, depression set in..............

DANG!!!!  If this is true, We hit town the night of June 2, but spend all of June 3 with friends who used to live here.  And we are NOT spending it at Universal.  So I will miss the soft opening.  To add insult to injury, June 11 is the date I originally wanted to come to Universal, but they took for-freaking-ever to post APH dates, so DH wanted to move it up a week so as to lock in the APH rates.

THWARTED!  And I do not know if I will ever get DH back to Universal.........


----------



## Azazel27

going up today will post an update when I get back.....


----------



## mightymatador03

I asked the guy who runs ***************.com if he had heard anything about the rumoured June 11th opening date and this was the response I got this morning:

Thank you for the tip. I wasn't able to confirm that these are official dates. However, it seems extremely likely, as all indications point to the attraction opening any day now (possibly even today).

Thanks again!


----------



## mawmaw040510

We just got home..  No soft openings the 28-31st.    But I would think just any day they will have them.   The cute minions and the human ones too are dancing often in front of the house and of course around the park and at parade time.   the day we wore our minion shirts it rained so didnt see them at all..  but on Thursday we did. . they are so darn cute and one tried to come home with me..    I want him!  wonder if he would unpack and do al the laundry for me..


----------



## Metro West

Sorry you missed it but remember...soft openings are not announced and it's purely a timing thing.


----------



## buckeev

*got minions?*


----------



## spewey

Was obviously testing today (you can hear it very clearly from the Shrek line) but no indication of letting patrons in (at least as of 3PM - that's how long we could take the rain before we headed back the our hotel).

We're here 'till the 5th - maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

spewey said:


> Was obviously testing today (you can hear it very clearly from the Shrek line) but no indication of letting patrons in (at least as of 3PM - that's how long we could take the rain before we headed back the our hotel).
> 
> We're here 'till the 5th - maybe we'll get lucky.



Was it the queue video or the actual ride it self?


----------



## Magalex

If the June 11th date becomes true, we hit the lottery. That is our first full day at Universal


----------



## Alissamaried

I'll be in florida the week of the tenth so I'm hoping all this is true!


----------



## damo

You guys better make sure you come back with full reports if you get to ride!!!  I love me some minions!!!


----------



## spewey

Hmmm - good question about the queue video vs. the actual ride. Not sure - only know it was coming from inside the building and it was loud. We'll check it out again tomorrow and maybe we'll figure out more.


----------



## mightymatador03

If it's running on the 3rd as projected please let me know Spewey!  I'll be there on the 4th but don't want to get the kids excited about it unless I can confirm someone rode it on the 3rd.


----------



## buckeev

From what I've read and videos I've seen so far, the queue line  video is VERY loud. 
not getting my hopes too high though. (but not canceling my on site til the last hour either!)


----------



## CentralFloridian99

spewey said:


> Hmmm - good question about the queue video vs. the actual ride. Not sure - only know it was coming from inside the building and it was loud. We'll check it out again tomorrow and maybe we'll figure out more.



Most likely the first preshow room.


----------



## megan160

I'll be there the 8th through the 11th, crossing fingers!


----------



## mawmaw040510

why yes,  I got minions!    planning my next trip so I can get a ride!






[/IMG]


----------



## EMom

damo said:


> Someone on Orlando United reported they were in the store and heard the ride testing.  That is good news!!!



Could you PM this link to me?  Thanks!


----------



## buckeev

Well...down to less than 48 hrs. with regards to my on site cancelation deadline. Was gonna be checking in on the 9th...(catch the concert maybe), and then troll for Minions for a few days.)

Depending on work load, late June may offer the next opportunity to sneak away from the shop, but for a shorter period. plus...it's so stinking hot in July! (ok...I know it's already hot in Orlando.)

Darn...and such a great airfare rate...gonna be wasted!


----------



## macraven

you know you're gonna kick yourself if it does open during the time period of your original plans..........



don't you hate trying to figure out what to do?


happens to me ...........just sayin'



what ever your dates will be for universal, i hope you have a great time!


----------



## Alissamaried

Well today's supposedly the day for the soft opening, guys!  hope someone lets us know and I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## macraven

i'll cross my fingers and my eyes ...........




hoping for some mummy dust for all the minionions fans!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Probably Google it and see if there are any updates.


----------



## Alissamaried

From Orlando united thread: 


Live Softs updates by @JTorrenga and @nfochairman:
@*************** @JTorrenga @BehindThrills @UORnews here now and workers have no idea what I'm talking about.
Queue speakers are currently live and haven't been in the past.
Still nothing yet, although ride safety instructions are playing overhead.


----------



## Bluer101

Posted on Orlando United Forums:

From "Universal News" dated June 4 -17, 2012


----------



## Alissamaried

Guess I'll finally go on it next summer when I come back to Florida.


----------



## damo

Just watch http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/minion mayhem

Twitter updates pretty fast on those things!!!


----------



## Azazel27

Just got back...Nothing stirring at the ride...the hight requirement sign is up....no workers in sight....


(ps) new spiderman was awesome!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Bluer101 said:


> Posted on Orlando United Forums:
> 
> From "Universal News" dated June 4 -17, 2012



I'd say this would be mid-June.


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

Was there over the weekend - it rained down there on Friday and 4-5 of the ride employees were outside cutting the rope and setting up the metal posts to manage the lines (which was on the side street leading toward blue man group).

I got excited and said "are you having a soft opening?"  - They replied "No"

You could hear all of the sound effects, the crashing, the minions giggling from outside.


----------



## buckeev

CPA_ESQ. said:


> Was there over the weekend - it rained down there on Friday and 4-5 of the ride employees were outside cutting the rope and setting up the metal posts to manage the lines (which was on the side street leading toward blue man group).
> 
> I got excited and said "are you having a soft opening?"  - They replied "No"
> 
> You could hear all of the sound effects, the crashing,* the minions giggling from outside.*


Probably 'cuz they've heard that same question a billion times!


----------



## buckeev

JUNE 4 UPDATE:
OK...Obviously, the "surprise" trip has been pushed back a few weeks...probably best for me anyway. I'll continue to monitor everything y'all throw out there. Thanks! 

Modified our on site for a Jun 24th check in...so now-Universal...you just cost me some serious dough here. This better be a really awesome attraction!!


----------



## macraven

Buck, i really hope the minionions are open when you go for your trip!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Buck, i really hope the minionions are open when you go for your trip!



Thanks Red 1...or 2...or......If it's STILL not opened by June 19, I'll reschedule again.
Other than the "Heat Factor"....late June is probably gonna be a bit less hectic for me. Park crowds are gonna be insane, but we've done the Christmas rush several times, and lived to talk about it!


----------



## Alissamaried

Video going around now of the new universal commercial saying the ride is open now. Its posted on the Orlando united forum or you can go to the Orlando informer twitter. It could be a possible mistake but I'm excited now! Lol


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Late June really isn't crowded.


----------



## buckeev

CentralFloridian99 said:


> *Late June really isn't crowded.*


Our 1st...(and only...so far...)-summer Orlando trip was pretty miserable. It rained every day...just enough to add another 20% to the humidity levels.
Felt like home. 
 Pre WWOHP, the crowd levels, if I remember correct were no worse, perhaps "better', than late December is now.


----------



## katie111

Saw the  commercial last night while watching Castle.  Heading there now to check it out.


----------



## ocean134

Now I really need to know...is it open?  We will be heading to Universal during our upcoming vacation.  June 25th is my Universal park day.  I would love to be able to see the new attraction.


----------



## katie111

Not open! So annoyed!!


----------



## katie111

Lots of annoyed people at opening who saw the ad. cM's had no idea what anyone was talking about.


----------



## buckeev

katie111 said:


> Lots of annoyed people at opening who saw the ad. cM's had no idea what anyone was talking about.



My son saw some postings about the "False Start".
His comment:
_"Someone really doesn't know what they're talking about"._


----------



## Splatty

Me and my friend our going Thursday to Saturday and I'm just praying it will be opened by then


----------



## Bluer101

Here is the video. 

http://llcdn8.twitvid.com/twitvidvi...1338920880&h=f0e20f3637c137b361adbd131b5bee6f


----------



## twebber55

i was there yesterday and it wasnt open


----------



## CentralFloridian99

People need to do a Star Tours effect. Last year some lady was standing out in front of the ride all day waiting for it to open. More people started joining her, and they soft opened it. She was also the first official rider on it


----------



## Splatty

That would be awesome!!! I'll have to try that!!!


----------



## ocean134

CentralFloridian99 said:


> People need to do a Star Tours effect. Last year some lady was standing out in front of the ride all day waiting for it to open. More people started joining her, and they soft opened it. She was also the first official rider on it



Now that's how you do it!  Rock on random lady!


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

We'll be there 2 weeks from today !

Crossing my fingers !


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The TM previews aren't even scheduled until at least next week...


----------



## Alissamaried

How do you know that? That's not good news for me lol


----------



## buckeev

Alissamaried said:


> How do you know that? That's not good news for me lol



LOL...kinda what I wiz wondering. 
Is there a secret worker's code?


----------



## ajpa

Where in Universal is Minion Mayhem (going to be)?


----------



## Alissamaried

It is where Jimmy Neutron Nicktoon Blast used to be.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

ajpa said:


> Where in Universal is Minion Mayhem (going to be)?



Right at the entrance. It's where Jimmy Neutron used to be.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I'm expecting the grand opening to be when Miranda Cosgrove is here for the SCS.


----------



## buckeev

No no no no...the yellow guys HAFTA be up-n-runnins' by 24th of June!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

buckeev said:


> No no no no...the yellow guys HAFTA be up-n-runnins' by 24th of June!!!



Miranda Cosgrove starred in DM and is in the ride, so it should grand open when she's there. We still don't know about soft openings, but Team Member soft openings are next week.


----------



## Bluer101

I just got the June AP newsletter email. It says:

Opening Soon:
Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
Be one in a minion! Join Gru, his daughters, and the mischievous minions on an unforgettable new 3-D ride as part of Gru's latest mission. It's wildly hysterical family fun for everyone!

* Ride It Soon * > *

Early Park Admission for Annual Passholders*
Dates to be announced very soon  watch your inbox!


Also here in south FLA radio stations keep running the Mcdonalds ad. It's says "Come be a minion at the all new Dispicable Me Minion Mayhem ride". Nothing about coming soon not even in the fast gibberish for the FL resident AP deal restrictions at the end of the ad.


----------



## Bmfstunner

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Miranda Cosgrove starred in DM and is in the ride, so it should grand open when she's there. We still don't know about soft openings, but Team Member soft openings are next week.



That's purely speculation, she's there to sing, not to do a grand opening. I would be more inclined to believe she would try the ride while being there but they usually announce stars being at their events in advance. 

Also, my counter argument would be with the commercial out stating it's open now and a radio commercial, universal will want to get it going asap before they get serious flack for misinformation.


----------



## damo

TM previews today.


----------



## stephielela

We will be there June 28th!!  I am crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## Bmfstunner

Screamscape.com is reporting that the creative staff and upper management has already been riding it the past week and are saying to keep an eye out for soft openings any day. Also, Orlando informer is saying similar things about soft openings any day. So I wouldn't doubt that this ride is opening very soon.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, twitter feeds about TM previews going on now since about 2pm. Already great feedback.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

If anyone is going soon, try the Star Tours effect I mentioned.


----------



## Alissamaried

From Blazin 102.3 Tallahassee's radio station page:

"Each concert is included with your Universal Studios admission. Plus, youll experience rides and attractions that put you right into the action of your favorite movies and TV shows. Theres all-new excitement this year with the premiere of Universals Superstar Parade, Universals Cinematic Spectacular100 Years of Movie Memories nighttime show, and the hilarious new 3-D ride, *Despicable Me Minion Mayhem now open*."


----------



## CentralFloridian99

TM reviews are coming in, and here's the info I've gathered:

Some absolutely love it and rode it a couple times during their break.
Some liked it but it was incredibly overhyped.
The rest didn't like it and think they should of kept Neutron.

Soft openings to the public should be any day now, possibly even today.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Orlando Informer posted an update that an overflow queue has been set up, and the ride could be soft opening any minute now.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

TM previews stop in 15 minutes, but some workers removed the warning sign to put in a wait time sign. Soft openings are confirmed for next week.


----------



## stephielela

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## buckeev

OK...Looks like *probably* safe now for a late June trip with Minions!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

No soft openings today, but TMs are saying soft openings should begin anytime between Tuesday and Friday, with Friday being a garunteed soft opening day.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Soft opening right now!!


----------



## buckeev

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> Soft opening right now!!



COOL!!!
Are you there!?


----------



## Alissamaried

Yay it's currently open for technical rehearsal with guests let in! Hope same happens one of the days im there!


----------



## phamton

It is having soft openings today and the line was already 90 minutes long within about 10 minutes of opening.


----------



## karl335

Soft opening is on!! I'm in line now, 90 minute wait time.


----------



## buckeev

karl335 said:


> soft opening is on!! I'm in line now, 90 minute wait time.



pics...pics...pics...*pleeze!*


----------



## guava

Headed there next Friday.  Having breakfast with the Minions on Saturday morning (will report back on that if anyone is interested) and hoping the ride is officially open then.


----------



## JessicaR

It's OPEN right now!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...756705614330.423950.8093464329&type=1&theater


----------



## buckeev

guava said:


> Headed there next Friday.  Having breakfast with the Minions on Saturday morning (will report back on that if anyone is interested) and hoping the ride is officially open then.



ABSOLUTELY! Gonna try to do the "SuperStar Breakfast" with my son later this month! THANKS!


----------



## Metro West

*Remember everyone...Despicable Me is only in test mode or soft opening right now. The attraction will not be completely and regularly open until the official opening in the near future. The attraction can close at any time as there is no set schedule at this time.*


----------



## xApril

I was the first one on TM previews on Friday. I really enjoyed the ride. I ended up riding it four times throughout the preview time slot. I probably will wait awhile to ride it now since it seems like lines will be through the roof for quite awhile.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Anyone on here get to ride?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I'm looking around the web for reviews. Most of its operation saw waits of 2 hours or more. The 2 preshow rooms and indoor queues sound amazing from what I hear. Then comes the ride, which focuses more on his daughters. I'm taking a guess that Gru is the focus of the preshows as Universal has been saying Gru turns you into minions. I'm actually hearing the ride is shorter then Jimmy Neutron by maybe 15 seconds. The ride is getting rave reviews, but some have an impact on the indoor queue.


----------



## EMom

Please answer ASAP!  We left UNIVERSAL on Thursday and I am sick about missing my chance.  We  are now about 2 hours away from Orlando at the beach and headed back to Texas early in the morning/Sunday.  We will not return to Universal for a few years, so this is a big deal.

Please tell me if the people allowed on MM have been regular park goers or just TMs.  Also, do you know if park goers will be allowed to ride on Sunday/today?

If so, we may be willing to drive 3-4 hours out of our way to ride it.  But I need to know FAST!

Thanks!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

EMom said:


> Please answer ASAP!  We left UNIVERSAL on Thursday and I am sick about missing my chance.  We  are now about 2 hours away from Orlando at the beach and headed back to Texas early in the morning/Sunday.  We will not return to Universal for a few years, so this is a big deal.
> 
> Please tell me if the people allowed on MM have been regular park goers or just TMs.  Also, do you know if park goers will be allowed to ride on Sunday/today?
> 
> If so, we may be willing to drive 3-4 hours out of our way to ride it.  But I need to know FAST!
> 
> Thanks!



You better be glad I'm up at 1 in the the morning. Today, soft openings started around 7:30, but they would of started earlier if they weren't setting up the wait time. It will be open today, but it's off limit to guests 2-4 PM, since that's when TMs can ride. I'd go and see what happens, but you're more likely to find a soft opening around 11 AM or Noon.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Just so everyone knows the post show is the dance party, so you have three options when you leave the vehicle:

1. Dance!
2. Stand back and watch the people dance.
3. Bypass it completely and go into Super Silly Stuff.


----------



## Alissamaried

Does anyone think they'll be a soft opening on Monday at all? Thats when I'll be there.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Alissamaried said:


> Does anyone think they'll be a soft opening on Monday at all? Thats when I'll be there.



Yes, but they can happen any time during the day.


----------



## Alissamaried

I know, I'm just hoping for a chance to go on it while I'm in Florida  I'll check there a bunch then on Monday!


----------



## Metro West

EMom said:


> Please answer ASAP!  We left UNIVERSAL on Thursday and I am sick about missing my chance.  We  are now about 2 hours away from Orlando at the beach and headed back to Texas early in the morning/Sunday.  We will not return to Universal for a few years, so this is a big deal.
> 
> Please tell me if the people allowed on MM have been regular park goers or just TMs.  Also, do you know if park goers will be allowed to ride on Sunday/today?
> 
> If so, we may be willing to drive 3-4 hours out of our way to ride it.  But I need to know FAST!
> 
> Thanks!


 The attraction has been open for anyone during this soft opening period but there is no way of knowing if it would be open when you happen to visit so I wouldn't chance it. Soft openings have no scheduled operation schedule so even if it's open now there's a good chance that it would be closed when you arrive. Unless you're willing to spend a day to take a chance, I wouldn't worry about it.



Alissamaried said:


> Does anyone think they'll be a soft opening on Monday at all? Thats when I'll be there.


 There's no set operating schedule...it's all luck of the draw.


----------



## EMom

Metro West said:


> The attraction has been open for anyone during this soft opening period but there is no way of knowing if it would be open when you happen to visit so I wouldn't chance it. Soft openings have no scheduled operation schedule so even if it's open now there's a good chance that it would be closed when you arrive. Unless you're willing to spend a day to take a chance, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> There's no set operating schedule...it's all luck of the draw.



Thanks ......


----------



## Splatty

I was at universal web it opened at 6 yesterday and waited an hr and a half, the first room u go into, Grus house is purely aww inspiring, it's amazing!!!! But the ride itself is fun but it's not l
Very long or really fun, don't get me wrong, it's fun just not really fun!!


----------



## macraven

EMom said:


> Please answer ASAP!  We left UNIVERSAL on Thursday and I am sick about missing my chance.  We  are now about 2 hours away from Orlando at the beach and headed back to Texas early in the morning/Sunday.  We will not return to Universal for a few years, so this is a big deal.
> 
> Please tell me if the people allowed on MM have been regular park goers or just TMs.  Also, do you know if park goers will be allowed to ride on Sunday/today?
> 
> If so, we may be willing to drive 3-4 hours out of our way to ride it.  But I need to know FAST!
> 
> Thanks!



just dropped in to check if EMom did a Uturn and came back.....for the ride.


----------



## jessrose18

any pics of the dance party????


----------



## macraven

jessrose18 said:


> any pics of the dance party????



*bluer* posted a site that has spoilers for the minionion attraction.

the dance party is at the end of the video.

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums...Mayhem-Coming-Summer-2012&p=232648#post232648


this has spoilers in it so don't watch it if you want to do the ride first.

this site only has the preshow and dance floor room, then gift shop in it.

no recordings were done on the ride itself.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

The ride opened at 2 today. Rumors are going around saying if the dance party is a flop, they'll turn it into a M&G.


----------



## pixeegrl

CentralFloridian99 said:


> The ride opened at 2 today. Rumors are going around saying if the dance party is a flop, they'll turn it into a M&G.



What is a M&G?


----------



## macraven

Meet and Greet


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Indeed, the ride is now in tech rehearsal mode. That was faster than I anticipated. So if you have the chance to ride it, do so! It'll be officially open soon enough.


----------



## megan160

I got to ride tonight!!  There were some tech problems that resulted in a lot of standing around waiting for doors to open, but none during the ride portion itself.  

Have to say, I hope they keep the dance party.  It was really adorable!  I'd like to see more minions there - they had 2 - but love the chance for informal interaction.  I danced with a minion!

This is not a blockbuster, it's not new technology, but it does use really good 3D with the fancy glasses like they have a spiderman, and it's a load of fun.


----------



## Alissamaried

I'm going today, I hope there's another soft opening!


----------



## pixeegrl

macraven said:


> Meet and Greet



Oh yeah  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

Alissamaried said:


> I'm going today, I hope there's another soft opening!


 Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I thought they would be Star Tours 3D glasses.... Spider-Man's glasses don't fit well over my perscription ones


----------



## EMom

We did not do a U turn after I read theses posts.  If it opened at two yesterday, then we made the right choice.  I talked to some Universal folks who seemed "in the know" on  Wednesday  and KNEW the soft opening was soon... But too late for me.  More on that when I can access a decent keyboard.


----------



## buckeev

My son just asked me...
"120 minutes isn't too long, is it?" 
He didn't even reference D-Me, but I knew what he was getting at. He still doesn't "know" that I'm gonna take him back to Orlando this summer.....this HOT summer!
This oughtta be fun! 
He's wearing out the keyboard searching for US new info!


----------



## EMom

Every day I asked the TMs for word of a soft opening on MM and they knew nada.  Things changed on Wednesday.

Here is what happened late Wednesday afternoon.  It had been raining and we had been hanging around in hopes the 5:00 parade would still happen.  It didn't.  At some point, we headed to Spongebob Storepants so DD12 could have a look and she wound up getting her pic taken with SB.  

After SB was done with pics, he disappeared through a door in back of the store with his handler and it was then I started paying attention to a group of 6-8 people by that magic door.   They had been there a while, confabbing.  Adults, men and women, in nonstop discussion.  The men were in ties, but their "dress shirts" had a Universal theme.  Some of the women had on skirts and heels.  All in all, they were not "suits" as one might typically think of them, but they were way above the level of a TM.  So I eased closer and they were deep in discussion regarding ways to make the store better.  

So I decided to chat a bit and tell them what I thought of them store.    Interrupted, if you will.    And while I was at it, yes, I asked about MM.  One of them asked me a lot of questions in return and then wanted to know how long I was in town.  When he found out I was leaving the next day, he indicated I was sooooo close.  I got the impression that if I had said I was there a few more days, he was going to give me a thumbs up.  So we chatted a bit more and I went to tell DH the news. 

DH said, "Go give them our phone number and if they'll text you, I'll drive you back here after we leave the beach so you can ride MM."  So I dashed back in the store, but they too had disappeared through the magic door, right along with SB.  Oh well.  Right then, I knew I had narrowly missed my chance.

I was going to post this info then, but I swear, I am useless typing on that phone.    At any rate, I was right.


----------



## Alissamaried

It was so good  I went on it today, it had a 60 minute wait and it was great. I loved it so much  hoping its open again Thursday when I go back!


----------



## buckeev

Alissamaried said:


> It was so good  I went on it today, it had a 60 minute wait and it was great. I loved it so much  hoping its open again Thursday when I go back!



ALL RIGHT ALISSA!!!!! glad you got to ride it...I know you were really looking forward to it!...my son and I won't leave Texas until I "know" fer sure it's up-n-running!
Another thing I looking forward to is HOPEFULLY the AP early "magic" hour. 
Crossing my fingers that it'll work in with our (very flexible) schedule.


----------



## Moon Child

We got in it too!! Loved loved LOVED IT!!! 
We arrived Thursday and left late Sunday night
Friday, we did see a small line but was told it was for team members only, we were bummed. We did hear a team member tell someone to come back in 2-3 weeks.  UUGGH

But Saturday, we were in Finnagins, waiting out a wicked rain storm, when a man came in and said he just rode it. We ran over, and sure enough there was a soft opening!!!  We waited about an hour, it was sooooo worth it!!
Wont post any spoilers


----------



## damo

Oh I am so glad people are enjoying this ride.  The parks desperately need more family attractions.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Does anyone know exactly how long the actual ride itself is? Jimmy Neutron was 4 minutes 23 seconds, and I'm hearing this ride is noticeably shorter.


----------



## damo

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Does anyone know exactly how long the actual ride itself is? Jimmy Neutron was 4 minutes 23 seconds, and I'm hearing this ride is noticeably shorter.



Yes, it is 4 minutes 10 seconds.


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Oh I am so glad people are enjoying this ride.  The parks desperately need more family attractions.


That's for sure!...They are just so packed in already...Too bad they "can't" figure out a way to utilize more of the building facades too....gotta be more that could be done with  those.


----------



## buckeev

Well...Once again...close...but no cigar...errrr Minions.

July 2 Grand Opening now...so....time to rebook. Again. My car rental more than quadrupled. Time to re-up my membership in the 2000 mile (well...nearly 2000 mile) trip club!


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> Well...Once again...close...but no cigar...errrr Minions.
> 
> July 2 Grand Opening now...so....time to rebook. Again.



Are you waiting until after grand opening to go?  It should be open pretty consistently now.


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Are you waiting until after grand opening to go?  It should be open pretty consistently now.


If I can clear my schedule enough-AGAIN-I'd like to get there a day or three before the grand opening. I think I'm gonna add an extra day on site, and keep a few days booked on the "south side", just in case.
I will not be able to leave that town until Gage has experienced all of the new rides and attractions at least 2-3 times. It's just how we roll 'round here. 
The budget is TOTALLY blown already, so it's do-or-die now.


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> If I can clear my schedule enough-AGAIN-I'd like to get there a day or three before the grand opening. I think I'm gonna add an extra day on site, and keep a few days booked on the "south side", just in case.
> I will not be able to leave that town until Gage has experienced all of the new rides and attractions at least 2-3 times. It's just how we roll 'round here.
> The budget is TOTALLY blown already, so it's do-or-die now.



Sounds like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Bluer101

We arrive on the morning of June 30th and we signed up for July 1st AP early entry.


----------



## Magalex

We were lucky on Monday 6/11 & we got to ride DM. LOVED IT! It made my day at US


----------



## mark290

Wait times had been 60 - 75 minutes. Finally Wednesday night the posted wait was 45 so we got in line. Actual wait was about 30 minutes. Leaving the park yesterday, Thursday, the posted wait was 35 minutes so we got in line and the actual wait was about 20 minutes. We really loved the ride the first time. The second time I would say we really liked it. It is a good ride but I think the anticipation of a new ride opening and being one of the first added to our pleasure. In the end I would say they did a really good job and it is definitely a must do ride but not ground breaking, of course no one was expecting it to be ground breaking.


----------



## guava

My son and I had tickets for yesterday (6/16) morning's Character Breakfast at Cafe La Bamba.  We arrived at the park just before 8am for our 8:30 reservation. As we walked towards DM I saw it was up and running with just a 10 minute wait!  Started to get in line when my almost 5 year old son, who LOVES the movie, talks like a minion constantly, etc., etc. suddenly got cold feet.  I couldn't believe it.  After about 10 minutes of convincing by me and some awesome TMs, he agreed to give it a go on the stationary seating.  There was no wait at all.  I loved the ride.  I thought it had a cute storyline, made me laugh and even in the stationary seats I felt like a minion.  My son gave it a big thumbs up but wasn't ready to go back and try the motion seats.

So it was on to breakfast.  This was only the 2nd morning the breakfast was running.  None of the TM's seem to know much about it or even where the restaurant is.  (It's not on the map but is right across from Mel's Diner.)  We arrived 5 minutes late to our reservation due to the ride but it wasn't a problem as there were only about 10 other families in there.  You get your food first-pretty mediocre-and then are seated. Character interaction was great.  Got pictures with a minion and then Gru sat down at our table and tried to feed my son his yogurt.  I think the flow of the breakfast is a little awkward (dance breaks where no one dances) but I understand the kinks are still being worked out.  

All in all, for the early park entrance that allowed us to ride DM with no wait I felt the breakfast was totally worth it.  If I were to do it again, I think I'd make a 9:30am reservation, get to the park at 8am and get several rides on DM in before park opening.  Once the park opened I never saw the ride wait time drop below 60 minutes.

One last comment...My son and I really liked the parade but the VIP seating that comes with the breakfast is awful.  No curb to sit on and the sun was brutal.  If you are there because you are DM fans like we are, sit on the benches or curb on the street to the left of Macy's (to the left if you are facing Macy's) instead.  You'll be shaded and the DM floats will stop right in front of you during the show part.


----------



## buckeev

guava said:


> ...   If I were to do it again, I think I'd make a 9:30am reservation, get to the park at 8am and get several rides on DM in before park opening.  Once the park opened I never saw the ride wait time drop below 60 minutes.
> ....


If you have the Breakfast for 9:30, how early will they allow you in the park?

Thanks for the review...we're rushing to try to put details together now! Less than two weeks to go now!


----------



## guava

I'm not sure but I'm guessing an hour before the park officially opens.  The time of your breakfast is not printed on your ticket and the TM only looked at my ticket.  She didn't ask or check what time our reservation was for.  That's why I am suggesting spending that early hour riding rather than eating.  The Universal website now says that the breakfast includes early park admission with access to Shrek 4D and the phone representative said he thought they would be adding Despicable Me to that list once it is officially open.

Any guess what movie my son asked to watch tonight after dinner?


----------



## buckeev

OK...*Minions are On-the-Menu!!!* 2 JUL 2012!!!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

buckeev said:


> OK...*Minions are On-the-Menu!!!* 2 JUL 2012!!!



Good luck with that. I'd recommend getting to the turnstiles REALLY early if you don't want to deal with a 3 hour wait.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I got to ride today! 30 min wait posted, only waited 15. This was at 9pm. The ride is so cute and fun(ny). The queue design and queue videos are very well done as well.


----------



## buckeev

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Good luck with that. I'd recommend getting to the turnstiles REALLY early if you don't want to deal with a 3 hour wait.



Oh fer sure...Early is gonna be the game plan every day, ESPECIALLY on Grand Opening day!  
The  secret "hint" in my post is the word _"menu"._..


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> Oh fer sure...Early is gonna be the game plan every day, ESPECIALLY on Grand Opening day!
> The  secret "hint" in my post is the word _"menu"._..



What time did you get reservations for?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Since I'm not gettings APs until late August, I'm trying to win tickets from a radio station. 

Ba ba ba, ba ba nana. Ba ba ba, ba ba nana


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> What time did you get reservations for?



Actually went for the 9:30, which should still allow us to get in a bit before the park opens. Hopefully way earlier. If there are special "Grand Opening Events" going on that morning, my son will want to do those first, and we may hafta reschedule or cancel the CLB, but my back-up plans have back-up plans. With an Autistic kid...it's how we roll!


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> Actually went for the 9:30, which should still allow us to get in a bit before the park opens. Hopefully way earlier. If there are special "Grand Opening Events" going on that morning, my son will want to do those first, and we may hafta reschedule or cancel the CLB, but my back-up plans have back-up plans. With an Autistic kid...it's how we roll!



Sounds like a solid plan or, er, plans.


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Sounds like a solid plan or, er, plans.


LOL....Solid! 

Just got thrown a bit of a curve ball...with the Donkey & Shrek M&G being closed. Great timing there USO!


----------



## idgy

Ok, so it looks like the ride will be open for sure when we visit in October. We haven't see the movie and would like to before our vacation. I think I read somewhere (can't find it) that the ride is based on a movie that came in a 2-pack dvd set..???... Does anyone know what movie I should rent? Is it just called Despicable Me or is it something different?

That question sounds really stupid. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

idgy said:


> Ok, so it looks like the ride will be open for sure when we visit in October. We haven't see the movie and would like to before our vacation. I think I read somewhere (can't find it) that the ride is based on a movie that came in a 2-pack dvd set..???... Does anyone know what movie I should rent? Is it just called Despicable Me or is it something different?
> 
> That question sounds really stupid.
> 
> thanks for your help!



It's not based on a short in the 2-Pack. The movie is called *Despicable Me* though.


----------



## Spaffy

Newbie here.......Where is the ride located in the park?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Spaffy said:


> Newbie here.......Where is the ride located in the park?



At the front of the park where Jimmy Neutron was. It's hard to miss it.


----------



## buckeev

IMO...it's the kind of movie to watch over and over....I pick up new details every time I view it.


----------



## MineMail

Rode it twice this weekend - really fun.  100% better than Shrek, imo.  I liked the queue theming as well as the ride itself.  Not sure how long the post-ride "dance party" will last.  It seemed contrived.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

idgy said:


> Ok, so it looks like the ride will be open for sure when we visit in October. We haven't see the movie and would like to before our vacation. I think I read somewhere (can't find it) that the ride is based on a movie that came in a 2-pack dvd set..???... Does anyone know what movie I should rent? Is it just called Despicable Me or is it something different?
> 
> That question sounds really stupid.
> 
> thanks for your help!



I haven't seen the movie, but the queue video helps you by explaining the characters, minions, and your role very well!


----------



## maburke

buckeev said:


> Actually went for the 9:30, which should still allow us to get in a bit before the park opens. Hopefully way earlier. If there are special "Grand Opening Events" going on that morning, my son will want to do those first, and we may hafta reschedule or cancel the CLB, but my back-up plans have back-up plans. With an Autistic kid...it's how we roll!



Woohoo! We'll be there the same week with my two kids with autism! Tell me though, I think the park opens that week at 8?  Does that mean with a breakfast reservation you get in at 7? Maybe we'll see you at breakfast!


----------



## Metro West

Spaffy said:


> Newbie here.......Where is the ride located in the park?


 It's across from Shrek 4-D in the old Jimmy Neutron building.


----------



## buckeev

maburke said:


> Woohoo! We'll be there the same week with my two kids with autism! Tell me though, I think the park opens that week at 8?  Does that mean with a breakfast reservation you get in at 7? Maybe we'll see you at breakfast!



AWESOME!!!! On the USO web site, it shows 9:00 as opening time...(AP previews start as early as 8:00.) Gage and I are doing that Sunday the 1st. If you have a breakfast reservation, they've told me you will be allowed in one hour early, but the time slots I was told are 8:30, 9:30 & 10:30. It'll be a learning experience, for us AND the nice Park Folks...(we'll hafta train them up in OuR way of doing the parks!)
Gage is 14, 6 foot tall skinny-pale-face, unless he won't keep his sunscreen on!
We'll probably wearing our "Minions" shirts...unless we run out of things to wear!
Hope to see y'all!


----------



## maburke

buckeev said:


> AWESOME!!!! On the USO web site, it shows 9:00 as opening time...(AP previews start as early as 8:00.) Gage and I are doing that Sunday the 1st. If you have a breakfast reservation, they've told me you will be allowed in one hour early, but the time slots I was told are 8:30, 9:30 & 10:30. It'll be a learning experience, for us AND the nice Park Folks...(we'll hafta train them up in OuR way of doing the parks!)
> Gage is 14, 6 foot tall skinny-pale-face, unless he won't keep his sunscreen on!
> We'll probably wearing our "Minions" shirts...unless we run out of things to wear!
> Hope to see y'all!



When I look here
http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx
It says 8am for all of July. Does that include AP previews? (We don't have AP's.) it says 9am for June. 

So are you doing breakfast Sunday or Monday?  My 12 year old is a big SpongeBob fan...


----------



## buckeev

maburke said:


> When I look here
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx
> It says 8am for all of July. Does that include AP previews? (We don't have AP's.) it says 9am for June.
> 
> So are you doing breakfast Sunday or Monday?  My 12 year old is a big SpongeBob fan...



I'm still seeing that IOA will be opening at 8 AM, But USO is open at 9 AM.
It may be that you're not scrolling down to the Universal section.
The AP preview is the early hour at Universal. 
We are scheduled for Monday for the Character breakfast, but I may add Tuesday or Saturday also.


----------



## maburke

buckeev said:


> I'm still seeing that IOA will be opening at 8 AM, But USO is open at 9 AM.
> It may be that you're not scrolling down to the Universal section.
> The AP preview is the early hour at Universal.
> We are scheduled for Monday for the Character breakfast, but I may add Tuesday or Saturday also.



Yes, you're right, that's exactly what I did.  Sorry, I'm a newbie to the dark side.  

As for doing the breakfast, I saw on the website where you can buy it, but then it says to phone to reserve your time?  How do you know if it's available?


----------



## buckeev

maburke said:


> Yes, you're right, that's exactly what I did.  Sorry, I'm a newbie to the dark side.
> 
> As for doing the breakfast, I saw on the website where you can buy it, but then it says to phone to reserve your time?  How do you know if it's available?



LOL..I do that all the time! 

For the breakfast-I called them first, then bought our tix, then called them right back. They probably screen my number and everyone runs to take their break when it shows up on their caller ID!


----------



## HungerGamesfan1

Ill be in Orlando on July 25th to 27th and staying at the Hard Rock Hotel
Does anyone know if they will let us use our hotel pass like the other attractions or will we have to wait in line like Hollywood Rockit because its a brand new attraction?


----------



## Metro West

HungerGamesfan1 said:


> Ill be in Orlando on July 25th to 27th and staying at the Hard Rock Hotel
> Does anyone know if they will let us use our hotel pass like the other attractions or will we have to wait in line like Hollywood Rockit because its a brand new attraction?


 The Rockit does not offer Express so you won't be able to use your hotel pass.


----------



## cheerbaybee

Rode the ride for the first time today. The wait was 45 minutes, but it was full of people trying to hide from tropical storm debby. 

I am sad to say... I thought the Jimmy Nuetron ride was better..


----------



## buckeev

Just a few more days!...I imagine the storm will have moved on through the area, but am dreading those Florida mosquitoes!


----------



## beetlejuicelover

Hey all! I have an AP and I'm heading down to Universal this weekend. Is the Mimmon ride open? I'd hate to miss it by a day or two.


----------



## buckeev

beetlejuicelover said:


> Hey all! I have an AP and I'm heading down to Universal this weekend. Is the Mimmon ride open? I'd hate to miss it by a day or two.


It is officially in "technical rehearsal", but the Grand Opening is Monday.
If you have the AP, you may be able to snag an early preview.
Check on their web site or call USO to see.
We have one "reserved" for Sunday morning.


----------



## beetlejuicelover

buckeev said:


> It is officially in "technical rehearsal", but the Grand Opening is Monday.
> If you have the AP, you may be able to snag an early preview.
> Check on their web site or call USO to see.
> We have one "reserved" for Sunday morning.



Edit:It says its open so I guess you don't need to sign up.


----------



## Bluer101

We leave on Saturday early morning. Can't wait for 9 days of fun. 

I just noticed on universals website it says now open and participates in express. 

http://www.universalorlando.com/Rides/Universal-Studios-Florida/Despicable-Me-Minion-Mayhem.aspx


----------



## MIChessGuy

I was there today and rode in the morning after maybe a 30-minute wait.  There is a sign next to the entrance stating that the attraction is still in "technical rehearsal" and that Universal Express is not valid during the rehearsal phase.  (I too did the AP early-morning signup, for Thursday, but when I saw DM operating I figured eh, I'll just ride it right now!  )

Excellent ride, btw.  And the covered queue area is a big plus in this week's weather conditions.


----------



## buckeev

I just called to verify...no express for D/Me...which is what they usually do with new attractions.


----------



## La2kw

Rode it three times last week.  They were doing AP early entry and we didn't need to sign up.  We just showed up and showed our AP's.

It's great fun, and a huge improvement over that Jimmy Neutron silliness.


----------



## buckeev

La2kw said:


> ... They were doing AP early entry and we didn't need to sign up.  We just showed up and showed our AP's.....



I guess that means their AP Early Preview sign ups must've been going pretty slow...or maybe quite a few no shows with the weather issues.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I'm getting a new power pass soon, so I should experience minions by mid-August!


----------



## La2kw

buckeev said:


> I guess that means their AP Early Preview sign ups must've been going pretty slow...or maybe quite a few no shows with the weather issues.



The weather was fine the first part of the week, but the place was pretty empty.  We walked right on twice in a row at about 7:30am.


----------



## caroli

http://youtu.be/3TD0_-RO9_w


----------



## Bluer101

caroli said:


> http://youtu.be/3TD0_-RO9_w



Cute.


----------



## buckeev

HEADIN' OUT!!!
949 miles to go!


----------



## guava

Have a great time, buckeev!


----------



## buckeev

guava said:


> Have a great time, buckeev!


Thanks!...we've got 699 miles in our rear view mirror already!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Thanks!...we've got 699 miles in our rear view mirror already!



_i think you are speeding............._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i think you are speeding............._



The Minions are in control...well...at least ONE Minion!


----------



## mercydisney

and I couldn't see the screen  

The lady in front of me was very tall!  The 3D effect was lost on her head.         
My kids enjoyed the ride, so it was worth it.  We went as soon as the parked and did not have to wait.  I wanted to enjoy the rest of the park so we didn't go on again.  The next time we do go I plan to ask the CM if I can sit in the front car.


----------



## Bluer101

Heading to the AP early entry this morning. The line was very long last night so we decided to wait till this morning.


----------



## macraven

_woo hoo............_


----------



## buckeev

TOO MUCH FUN, FUN,  FUN!
Posting from Mr. Gru's living room now!
Rode it once already!


----------



## Bluer101

It was very cute, nice addition to Universal. Did early entry and waited about 5 minutes.


----------



## jessrose18

buckeev said:


> TOO MUCH FUN, FUN,  FUN!
> Posting from Mr. Gru's living room now!
> Rode it once already!



so happy the ride lived up to the hype!  following your journey to minions buckeev!  have fun!


----------



## buckeev

Just heard a rumor that The Today show folks are here to do a feed from the park tomorrow . Tried to confirm, but I got a little preoccupied with things...the Simpsons, MIb, Hollywood Rip Ride...
Best thing all day to me was the Lagoon show tonight. Absolutely fantastic..very close to Eocot's Illuminations...( smaller fireworks of course).
The boy also rode HRRR, to the total shock of all of his sisters...(who chose to not come on the road adventure-"too hot") 

GRAND OPENING TOMORROW! Character Breakfast, so getting' into the park a little bit early and get another D-Me ride. Then the Minions and Gru,..plus whoever else shows up to try to sneak a bite!


----------



## jessrose18

On the today show last week they had a minion on the show and did say they were gonna send Jenna wolfe there for the grand opening hope you make it on tv! Ok live right now with all three girls!


----------



## damo

buckeev said:


> Just heard a rumor that The Today show folks are here to do a feed from the park tomorrow . Tried to confirm, but I got a little preoccupied with things...the Simpsons, MIb, Hollywood Rip Ride...
> Best thing all day to me was the Lagoon show tonight. Absolutely fantastic..very close to Eocot's Illuminations...( smaller fireworks of course).
> The boy also rode HRRR, to the total shock of all of his sisters...(who chose to not come on the road adventure-"too hot")
> 
> GRAND OPENING TOMORROW! Character Breakfast, so getting' into the park a little bit early and get another D-Me ride. Then the Minions and Gru,..plus whoever else shows up to try to sneak a bite!



So glad to hear that the Lagoon show was a hit with you.  Don't understand why some people think it is so lame.


----------



## Bluer101

We saw the lagoon show a few nights ago and thought it was good too.


----------



## pixeegrl

Saw the Today show this morning and yep...they were there! They even showed the cars but I didn't pay enough attention so am wondering how many those cars seat? I would hate for myself and the youngest to not be able to see well. There are 5 of us....anyone know how many they seat?


----------



## mercydisney

pixeegrl said:


> Saw the Today show this morning and yep...they were there! They even showed the cars but I didn't pay enough attention so am wondering how many those cars seat? I would hate for myself and the youngest to not be able to see well. There are 5 of us....anyone know how many they seat?



Their are 8 total to a car, 4 to a row.  I would ask the CM if you can sit in the front row.  Have the tallest sit in the back row.  

Have Fun!!!!!


----------



## Binoo

Do they accept onsite hotel FOTL? I heard the new attraction should be excluded but I saw it is one of the participating ride in the official website.


----------



## Bluer101

Binoo said:
			
		

> Do they accept onsite hotel FOTL? I heard the new attraction should be excluded but I saw it is one of the participating ride in the official website.



Just got back after the grand opening. As of now there is no express. I know I saw the website too.


----------



## Metro West

Binoo said:


> Do they accept onsite hotel FOTL? I heard the new attraction should be excluded but I saw it is one of the participating ride in the official website.


 Express is not often available when an attraction first opens so for the near future, Express will not be accepted. Eventually it will...but not now.


----------



## Binoo

Bluer101 and Metro West, thank you for your reply. So I need to arrive there once the park opens to avoid long line.


----------



## buckeev

Awesome Day!
We DID see Miranda Cosgrove and the other two girls this morning...we stood in line for almost THREE hours though. We were on the "front row" until 5 minutesbefore MC came out...but then 200+ nice media folks and their kids, cousins, cousins kids....with their "media credentials" were allowed in front of us. There were NO signs, and NO US workers directioning much of anything. Still...my boy did see her from the "3rd" row. Got a few decent pics. 
One of the workers did see what happened,  and after the interviews and big wigs left, took us to the "express-line"-(which technically doesn't exist. ) a happy, albeit HOT-n-sweaty ending !!!
The ride is really nice, but they're still fighting tech issues ...as is Shrek, HRRR...lots of delays today.


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Awesome Day!
> We DID see Miranda Cosgrove and the other two girls this morning...we stood in line for almost THREE hours though. We were on the "front row" until 5 minutesbefore MC came out...but then 200+ nice media folks and their kids, cousins, cousins kids....with their "media credentials" were allowed in front of us. There were NO signs, and NO US workers directioning much of anything. Still...my boy did see her from the "3rd" row. Got a few decent pics.
> One of the workers did see what happened,  and after the interviews and big wigs left, took us to the "express-line"-(which technically doesn't exist. ) a happy, albeit HOT-n-sweaty ending !!!
> The ride is really nice, but they're still fighting tech issues ...as is Shrek, HRRR...lots of delays today.



I was on the other side of you in the regular line. My guess there was about 50 or so people in the express side that I saw. Wasn't to bad except all the technical difficulty in the beginning. We were in the next group after you guys.


----------



## maburke

We were at the park today, but I didn't get to ride it.  The wait was 90 minutes, and my DS 12 just couldn't manage it -- total meltdown demanding to go back to the hotel.  So I left with him, but the rest of the family got on and loved it.  I think I'll do the breakfast later in the week.

How was the breakfast, buckeev?


----------



## buckeev

Hey Na...just PMd ya.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Awesome Day!
> We DID see Miranda Cosgrove and the other two girls this morning...we stood in line for almost THREE hours though. We were on the "front row" until 5 minutesbefore MC came out...but then 200+ nice media folks and their kids, cousins, cousins kids....with their "media credentials" were allowed in front of us. There were NO signs, and NO US workers directioning much of anything. Still...my boy did see her from the "3rd" row. Got a few decent pics.
> One of the workers did see what happened,  and after the interviews and big wigs left, took us to the "express-line"-(which technically doesn't exist. ) a happy, albeit HOT-n-sweaty ending !!!
> The ride is really nice, but they're still fighting tech issues ...as is Shrek, HRRR...lots of delays today.





Bluer101 said:


> I was on the other side of you in the regular line. My guess there was about 50 or so people in the express side that I saw. Wasn't to bad except all the technical difficulty in the beginning. We were in the next group after you guys.





_i hope you two homies got to meet each other.........so kewl...!

if you do meet up later, take each other's picture at the same time.
then post them for us.


of course, the pics would probably only show us a picture of a person using the camera to take a picture.

my kind of excitement..........._


----------



## buckeev

Headed back out to US again...got our white D-Me tees on today...maybe they'll be a degree cooler than yesterdays yellow ones!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

How bad are waits today?


----------



## buckeev

Bad news...90 minutes.
Good news...taking Express Pass now.
More Bad news....just got "stuck" on ride for 20 minutes!


----------



## Metro West

buckeev said:


> Bad news...90 minutes.
> Good news...taking Express Pass now.
> More Bad news....just got "stuck" on ride for 20 minutes!


 GASP! You mean they are actually taking Express now? So soon? That's unheard of!


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> GASP! You mean they are actually taking Express now? So soon? That's unheard of!



Didn't Simpsons take express really early?


----------



## buckeev

Surprised us too! Still waited about 20 or more minutes-in the sun-before entering the 1st pre-show area. ("Spoiler"...Yes...there are more than one.)... but they are well done.


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Surprised us too! Still waited about 20 or more minutes-in the sun-before entering the 1st pre-show area. ("Spoiler"...Yes...there are more than one.)... but they are well done.



That's great about express. We are heading there in about 30 minutes for the Superstar parade. We went to IOA this morning for water rides. Then headed to HRH for lunch and pool time. Then just returned to RPR to get showered up for tonight. 

Express, here we come.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I'm thinking of getting Express for when I go (USF only; I won't need it at IOA) as I want to go for the nighttime stuff. Now to check when Express is cheap


----------



## Metro West

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I'm thinking of getting Express for when I go (USF only; I won't need it at IOA) as I want to go for the nighttime stuff. Now to check when Express is cheap


 The first day the EP is under $30.00 for the Studios is August 19...it's $25.99. If you want really cheap you'll have to wait until September 16 when it's $19.99.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Metro West said:


> The first day the EP is under $30.00 for the Studios is August 19...it's $25.99. If you want really cheap you'll have to wait until September 16 when it's $19.99.



Since I'll be getting an AP with the 3 extra months (needs to be redeemed by August 31), I'll just get to the park early. There's no way I'm paying $27 for an express pass.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

For those who have been on the ride, what row is the best? When JN was around I found riding in the first row of rockets better because it was a smaller screen then.


----------



## Metro West

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Since I'll be getting an AP with the 3 extra months (needs to be redeemed by August 31), I'll just get to the park early. There's no way I'm paying $27 for an express pass.


 I don't blame you. Spending that extra money after buying a new AP is a little much.


----------



## maburke

CentralFloridian99 said:


> For those who have been on the ride, what row is the best? When JN was around I found riding in the first row of rockets better because it was a smaller screen then.



Both times I've been on it, I've been in the car furthest to the left as you look at the stage, once in the back row and once the second-to-last row.  The viewing from both places was great, except when I wasn't in the front row of the car, the woman in front of me had a big cowboy hat on that obscured my view.  They do make you put any children in the middle two seats, so at least that didn't happen to my kids (kids were in front of them).

It's a great ride, I thought, much better than Jimmy Neutron in my opinion.

By the way, late Monday night and early this morning, there were no real minions to dance with, but Tuesday afternoon, there were.  Maybe it depends on the parade schedule.


----------



## buckeev

After 5-1/2 rides on Minion Mayhem...we still can't decide which seat is better. 
Front row is kinda hard on my neck, so we went with wherever they put us. 
The staff has been absolutely spectacular with my son-exceeding anything we've ever experienced. 
I stopped by Guest Services to let them know of two workers particularly that stood out-Brittany and Desiree-but there were others too. Also, after watching the parade 5 consecutive days, (4 from the same EXACT spot), the parade participants were getting to "know" my son too. (thanks Gru!).

Gonna be checking out of RPR in the morning, probably go back to the park till lunch-thirty, then head to DTD. Chef Mickey tomorrow night!
Gawd I'm tired.

Sorry, didn't mean for this to turn into a mini trip report .


----------



## macraven

_buckee, i have enjoyed all of your postings.
wish you were staying longer to read more of them._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _buckee, i have enjoyed all of your postings.
> wish you were staying longer to read more of them._



Ahhhh...thanks. Wish I had more time, money, energy...
I really wish I had time to share some of the pics...if more folks could see how much a place like Universal, ( or Disney), can do for a kid like our son, I think more of us could handle the day-2-day grind.
Now that we have the APs,  I hope to "sneak" over more often, without spending the kids inheritance. ( hahahaha).
He said he does want to do Disney Quest tomorrow afternoon, so that'll probably happen, and then on over to The Contemporay for dinner with the mouse and friends!
I'd better get the cameras, phones, IPad...charging...hope RPR doesn't hit me with a Kilowatt charge!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Is the ride less crowded around 6 PM or so?


----------



## buckeev

No...the parade ends about 5:30-ish...and the masses head to the more popular rides.
Opening is less crowded...but only for a few.minutes. 300 Brazilian kids blow up the wait time to 60+ minutes immediately.


----------



## DCTooTall

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Is the ride less crowded around 6 PM or so?



I haven't been back to the parks since it opened,    but in general I'd say just due to general crowd patterns that mid-day would likely have the shortest waits.  (though as a new popular ride,  that could still mean a 60min wait vs. a 90min wait).

Since it, and Shrek, are the first two rides you see when entering the park,   They are likely to have massive crowds first thing in the morning. (Just like Spaceship Earth at EPCOT).    Then later in the evening when people start leaving the parks,   They'll once again pass the ride,   so you can expect more people to hop into line for that "one last ride" or to hit it since they skipped it in the morning with the huge lines.


----------



## buckeev

We just left US...(needed a little more Minion training...and a kiss from BB)...
"Regular" line wait time was 100 minutes at 1:45! 
 ...Tough to leave, but a dinner with MM &friends should ease the pain a bit.
Even with the EPs, we  spent several hours in D-Me queue, but did ride it 6-1/2 times!
That's a LOT of Minion Training!


----------



## badandy

buckeev said:


> We just left US...(needed a little more Minion training...and a kiss from BB)...
> "Regular" line wait time was 100 minutes at 1:45!
> ...Tough to leave, but a dinner with MM &friends should ease the pain a bit.
> Even with the EPs, we  spent several hours in D-Me queue, but did ride it 6-1/2 times!
> That's a LOT of Minion Training!



6-1/2 times. Wow that is a lot of training. Guessing you liked it.....


----------



## buckeev

badandy said:


> 6-1/2 times. Wow that is a lot of training. Guessing you liked it.....



Absolutely!  At least the first 3-1/2 times! 
It really is pretty cool, just a long wait sometimes.
Just checked into ASMovies-really cool themed-and my son asked if we might be able to ride D-Me "one more time" before we leave Orlando. I've learned one thing, well...at least one thing from him-DON'T MAKE PROMISES...EVER...(but I think I might be able to make the timing work. PLUS we never got a chance to try the new mini-golf at City Walk.)


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Not the *Brazilian Tour Groups!!!!!*  Minion time should be around the first week of August for me.


----------



## Bluer101

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Not the *Brazilian Tour Groups!!!!!*  Minion time should be around the first week of August for me.



They have been everywhere the past week. A pain in the you know what.


----------



## Metro West

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Not the *Brazilian Tour Groups!!!!!*  Minion time should be around the first week of August for me.


 I think they are pretty much gone by August...not sure about the first week though.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Metro West said:


> I think they are pretty much gone by August...not sure about the first week though.



Last year I went in both the last week of June and second week of August. They arrived and left those respective dates.


----------



## StarWarsJez

Glad it's not just me who gets 'frustrated' by the Brazilian tour groups. If anything they're more annoying at the Disney parks where their organisers have a great knack of maxing out the fast pass distribution machines - last year they had four out of five machines to their 'exclusive' use until I complained to one of the senior Disney guys.

As far as Despicable Me, we'd never seen the movie but wil certainly do so having done the ride. Great fun even if it's just an 'upgrade' over Jimmy Neutron/Hanna B. very very nice 3D


----------



## Bluer101

We saw something interesting today at DM. After we got off the ride at the dance party, their were some young foreign kids that started to dance with the minion. After a few seconds they started to kick and hit the minion. Well the employees that watch over quickly grabbed the minion and ushered him out a door. One employee keep dancing, while the manager watching just had discuss face on, we could not believe what happened. The kids and parents just left like nothing was wrong, so sad.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We saw something interesting today at DM. After we got off the ride at the dance party, their were some young foreign kids that started to dance with the minion. After a few seconds they started to kick and hit the minion. Well the employees that watch over quickly grabbed the minion and ushered him out a door. One employee keep dancing, while the manager watching just had discuss face on, we could not believe what happened. The kids and parents just left like nothing was wrong, so sad.



_that's just pathetic.

awful of those kids and the parents did nothing?????

they should have been kicked out of the park.

no employee should be hit/kicked._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _that's just pathetic.
> 
> awful of those kids and the parents did nothing?????
> 
> they should have been kicked out of the park.
> 
> no employee should be hit/kicked._



My DW pointed it out to me and when I turned around they were rushing the minion out the back door. This is the door it normally goes into after the dance party when Gru tells  them back to work. But this time he was out only a matter of a minute. Just crazy, but I have to say this trip has been the worst with rude non english speaking tourists and not just the Brazilian tour groups.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Bluer101 said:


> We saw something interesting today at DM. After we got off the ride at the dance party, their were some young foreign kids that started to dance with the minion. After a few seconds they started to kick and hit the minion. Well the employees that watch over quickly grabbed the minion and ushered him out a door. One employee keep dancing, while the manager watching just had discuss face on, we could not believe what happened. The kids and parents just left like nothing was wrong, so sad.



 WOW. I feel bad for the costumed minion. And here we thought the characters were bad...


----------



## Nasscar159

The worst are the people who don't speak English. Especially the Mexicans for some reason. I got stuck on Shrek for 10 minutes because these Mexicans were at the end of the row where we had to get out but they didn't understand we were suppose to leave and wouldn't let us out.


----------



## buckeev

Boy-oh-boy!...what a GREAT trip! My son and I made it back a coupla' days ago, and I think I've slept more in the past days than the past 10!
Minion Mayhem is an absolute blast...very well done Mr. Davis and crew! Saw posted wait times of "110" minutes the last few days we were there, but with EP, we usually were in the pre-ride queue within 15 -20 minutes. It appears to me that Shrek is having to absorb a significant number of guests unwilling to spend 10% of their park day waiting on the minions. The big green guy's wait times were usually 45 or more minutes.
Can't wait to go back!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I wouldn't be surprised if Shrek shut down in a few years.


----------



## cindy17

buckeev said:


> Boy-oh-boy!...what a GREAT trip! My son and I made it back a coupla' days ago, and I think I've slept more in the past days than the past 10!
> Minion Mayhem is an absolute blast...very well done Mr. Davis and crew! Saw posted wait times of "110" minutes the last few days we were there, but with EP, we usually were in the pre-ride queue within 15 -20 minutes. It appears to me that Shrek is having to absorb a significant number of guests unwilling to spend 10% of their park day waiting on the minions. The big green guy's wait times were usually 45 or more minutes.
> Can't wait to go back!



Glad you had a good trip!  I hope you don't mind, but I noticed in earlier posts that you have 2 (?) autistic children.  I know you stayed on site, and were able to use EP, but I was wondering if you ever needed to stay offsite and request a GAC-type of pass for your boys?  I have an 18 autistic son, and we will be going to Universal for first time in August.  We will be staying offsite because my son needs to "spread out", have his own TV, kitchen, etc.  Been to Disney many times with the GAC.  Lifesaver!  If you have used a GAC pass at Universal, how did it work?


----------



## buckeev

cindy17 said:


> Glad you had a good trip!  I hope you don't mind, but I noticed in earlier posts that you have 2 (?) autistic children.  I know you stayed on site, and were able to use EP, but I was wondering if you ever needed to stay offsite and request a GAC-type of pass for your boys?  I have an 18 autistic son, and we will be going to Universal for first time in August.  We will be staying offsite because my son needs to "spread out", have his own TV, kitchen, etc.  Been to Disney many times with the GAC.  Lifesaver!  If you have used a GAC pass at Universal, how did it work?



Thanks Cindy.
We have just the one autistic child. The Assistance Pass would be available to any guest, on site or off. Usually we just used our Express pass, but a few times we used the Assistance Pass to get a "scheduled" return time, usually about 45 minutes from the time we first showed up. This would give us time to go ride another ride, get a snack...etc. when we returned to the ride, we would either go into the express line, or in the event that that line was still long, we were allowed to go "FOTL". It wasn't always the same at different attractions, but it did help a few times. Go to guest services, and tell them your situation and what they can do to make your trip more enjoyable for both your son and his family members with y'all ....they want you to have a good time,,and they want you back. We really appreciate the fact that both US and WDW offer these options for our son. We don't "abuse" the GACs, but it's reassuring to know it is available to bail us out in certain situations.


----------



## buckeev

CentralFloridian99 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Shrek shut down in a few years.



Sure hope not, but it wouldn't surprise me. The last thing US/IOA need right now is to lose another attraction- ESPECIALLY an Express Pass attraction. Now that they've announced another hotel coming, they desperately need the rides.


----------



## cindy17

buckeev said:


> Thanks Cindy.
> We have just the one autistic child. The Assistance Pass would be available to any guest, on site or off. Usually we just used our Express pass, but a few times we used the Assistance Pass to get a "scheduled" return time, usually about 45 minutes from the time we first showed up. This would give us time to go ride another ride, get a snack...etc. when we returned to the ride, we would either go into the express line, or in the event that that line was still long, we were allowed to go "FOTL". It wasn't always the same at different attractions, but it did help a few times. Go to guest services, and tell them your situation and what they can do to make your trip more enjoyable for both your son and his family members with y'all ....they want you to have a good time,,and they want you back. We really appreciate the fact that both US and WDW offer these options for our son. We don't "abuse" the GACs, but it's reassuring to know it is available to bail us out in certain situations.



Thanks for your helpful reply! We would never abuse the GAC either, but it is nice to know the option is there in case my son is having a bad moment.  His mood can change on a dime.  Thanks again!


----------



## La2kw

Nasscar159 said:


> The worst are the people who don't speak English. Especially the Mexicans for some reason. I got stuck on Shrek for 10 minutes because these Mexicans were at the end of the row where we had to get out but they didn't understand we were suppose to leave and wouldn't let us out.



You waited 10 minutes for them to clear the row?  Why didn't you just walk around?  Perhaps it wasn't their language barrier, but something else going on.  I mean, you don't have to speak English to notice the theater emptying.


----------



## Nasscar159

They had their legs up so we couldn't get past them. They were definatly confused about what was going on.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Bluer101 said:


> We saw something interesting today at DM. After we got off the ride at the dance party, their were some young foreign kids that started to dance with the minion. After a few seconds they started to kick and hit the minion. Well the employees that watch over quickly grabbed the minion and ushered him out a door. One employee keep dancing, while the manager watching just had discuss face on, we could not believe what happened. The kids and parents just left like nothing was wrong, so sad.


At least the minion had an easy out. HHN scareactors have it way worse. Still, that's horrible that that happened. She (the person in the minion costume is probably female due to size) can get hurt in that costume!


----------



## FargoBear

Is there a height requirement for this ride?


----------



## vleeth

How long is it, with all the pre-shows?


----------



## DCTooTall

FargoBear said:


> Is there a height requirement for this ride?



Someone who's been down there since it opened can probably give you a better answer,  but....

  I'm thinking that since there are stationary seats,  there wouldn't be a height requirement.   If the child is too small to safely ride the motion seats,  you can always request to be put into the stationary ones.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

FargoBear said:


> Is there a height requirement for this ride?



40 inches. If you don't meet the height requirement, you will have to sit in a stationary seat in the front.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

vleeth said:


> How long is it, with all the pre-shows?



Around 15 minutes.


----------



## Plush Collector

Do they have an Edith plush in the gift shop I seen Gru and the unicorn on ebay and Agnes and Margo on their store online and of course the minions. I'm going in December and too the fantasy land opening.


----------



## vleeth

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Around 15 minutes.



Thanks!  I think we'll have to do this one twice before we move on.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Plush Collector said:


> Do they have an Edith plush in the gift shop I seen Gru and the unicorn on ebay and Agnes and Margo on their store online and of course the minions. I'm going in December and too the fantasy land opening.



I think so.


----------



## stitchywoman

I am excited to actually get to ride this when we go in a couple of weeks.  But on a slightly off topic, I wante to ask this poster a question....


the Dark Marauder said:


> At least the minion had an easy out. HHN scareactors have it way worse. Still, that's horrible that that happened. She (the person in the minion costume is probably female due to size) can get hurt in that costume!



I feel for the HHN actors and all of the other characters (one of my best friends does both here at Universal Hollywood), but as someone who knows how the scareactors feel, perhaps you can tell me what to do when the reverse is true?  They always tell you they won't touch you, but there is apparently something about me that screams "mess with me!"  They don't just touch me they attack me...I had two chainsaws literally pushed to the sides of my head last year.  And no I am not a runner screamer...cause I understand why they mess with those people!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I got to ride MM last Friday and it was great, way better then JN. My only gripe was that it felt too short.


----------



## englishrose47

I am going with 8 special needs , I did not realize they had Guest assistance cards at Universal. Would we be able to get tham and could they be used at Ollivanders and Minions ????


----------



## canadianminniemouse

I just watched the DM dvd with the kids in prepartion for our upcoming October trip and we loved it!  The Minions are so cute!  DD just turned 5 and is tall enough to ride MM but she might be too scared.  Is the ride scary at all for little ones?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

canadianminniemouse said:


> I just watched the DM dvd with the kids in prepartion for our upcoming October trip and we loved it!  The Minions are so cute!  DD just turned 5 and is tall enough to ride MM but she might be too scared.  Is the ride scary at all for little ones?



Maybe intense, but scary? No. If you dont think she'll like the motion go into a stationary seat.


----------



## canadianminniemouse

> If you dont think she'll like the motion go into a stationary seat.



Will I be able to sit in the stationary seat with her or maybe my parents?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

canadianminniemouse said:


> Will I be able to sit in the stationary seat with her or maybe my parents?
> 
> Thanks!



_yes you can_


----------



## conniehar90

I haven't read through all 21 pages of this thread, so please excuse me.   How are the crowd levels for this ride?   Is it something you have to rush to first thing?


----------



## CentralFloridian99

conniehar90 said:


> I haven't read through all 21 pages of this thread, so please excuse me.   How are the crowd levels for this ride?   Is it something you have to rush to first thing?



Right now, the ride is the highest priority. Midday waits are normally 40-60 minutes.


----------



## canadianminniemouse

macraven said:


> _yes you can_



Great!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## brenda1966

So, now that it's mid-october (nearly), do we have any idea what the crowds are like at opening?  Is this the best thing to hit first?  Do they have it running right away? What kind of wait should we expect and what time should we be at the gate.  We're staying offsite -- do onsite people still have an advantage?  Thanks!!


----------



## Praise2Him

I don't know about opening, but I rode it this past Thursday at around 4 pm and the wait was 20 minutes (park closed at 5 pm for HHN).

It was my first time to ride it and I LOVED it! Of course, I loved the movie too  I do miss the Chicken Dance in Jimmy Neutron though.


----------



## Metro West

Praise2Him said:


> I don't know about opening, but I rode it this past Thursday at around 4 pm and the wait was 20 minutes (park closed at 5 pm for HHN).


 I got to the Studios around 4pm yesterday for HHN and the wait time was 45 minutes. I guess the Columbus Day holiday had something to do with the crowds. They were certainly at HHN last night.


----------



## patster734

I went on it twice last week.  Definitely worth riding, imo!  It's much better than Jimmy Neutron was, and also seemed more smoother too.  It's on my must do list for future trips.


----------



## brenda1966

patster734 said:


> I went on it twice last week.  .



When did you ride, what were the wait times like, and did you have FOTL?

We really want to ride this at least once, just need to plan on when as we only have 1 day for both parks this trip.


----------



## macraven

brenda1966 said:


> When did you ride, what were the wait times like, and did you have FOTL?
> 
> We really want to ride this at least once, just need to plan on when as we only have 1 day for both parks this trip.



There is no fotl, but the express line.
 If you are staying offsite, arrive at the park early and head to D M.

You might see a short line when you go to that ride as hotel guests get early entry to the studios also.

Anyone can book the character breakfast at LaBamba and receive ee also for that park.


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> There is no fotl, but the express line.
> If you are staying offsite, arrive at the park early and head to D M.
> 
> You might see a short line when you go to that ride as hotel guests get early entry to the studios also.
> 
> Anyone can book the character breakfast at LaBamba and receive ee also for that park.


I am going again next April with the Family, we will be staying off site for 3 nights and doing the parks 2 days . We will head right to DM, the lines were not long at all last month so as we are going after Easter am hoping for low crowds !!


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I went to the parks a cople weeks ago, and at 10 AM (was at IOA for a hour) the ride had a 15 minute wait, but that was mainly because they weren't filling up seats. When I left at 11:45, it was a 50 minute wait, so you'll wanna get here first thing.


----------



## patster734

brenda1966 said:


> When did you ride, what were the wait times like, and did you have FOTL?
> 
> We really want to ride this at least once, just need to plan on when as we only have 1 day for both parks this trip.



I stayed on property and had express access, so I didn't have any wait.  However, on the day we visited, we had breakfast at Boulangerie around 10 am and as I sat there for about 30 minutes watching, I saw the wait time jump from 15 minutes to 35 minutes.


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks for the replies.  Sounds like being at gate opening and heading straight to Despicable Me is the plan.  Then we can  hit the other US rides (Mummy, MIB, E.T., etc.)


----------



## brenda1966

Seems the lines have gone down quite a bit for this.  Rode first thing in the morning with hardly a wait.  Later in the evening the line time said 15 minutes.  We ended up only riding it once.  IT was cute and fun, but DD prefers riding Mummy over and over and over.


----------



## jessrose18

Leaving next week  So excited to ride the new Despicable me attraction!  Quick question, I saw in the promo pics around the time the ride opened Gru and the girls characters in the park, are they still there?  Do they do m&g or autographs?  Thanks


----------



## macraven

_in october, there was a mini type of parade.
dancing, music, interactions with the crowds.

it was set up over by Mels/Horror Make Up show during set times in the day._


----------



## snoopboop

We saw the DM float in the parade 2 weeks ago, but did not see any meet & greets throughout the day... Not sure about that one.

It baffled me how difficult people apparently find it to follow the loading instructions for the ride. I could never be a ride attendant on this one... Ugh.


----------



## mickyminnie890

I loved the ride. I recently went during my Thanksgiving break. That ride was super fun!


----------



## conniehar90

Any updates on wait times for this ride - just wondering what it has been like over the holidays.   This would give us an idea of what it will be like over busy spring break.  Thanks!


----------



## jessrose18

i know it's not a holiday update but on thurs dec 6th we walked on at 3 pm.  loved the themeing, preshow videos and the ride.  got my pic with the minions but you have to be ready they are only out a short time and then we waited for hte next round to end to see them again.  loved the gift shop as well


----------



## swimchick1984

Currently standing in express line and have been in line for 20 minutes with no ride in sight.


----------



## swimchick1984

well the express line took us 40 minutes to go through and I never got to ride rip ride rocket because the line was long, hopefully better luck today.


----------



## Metro West

swimchick1984 said:


> well the express line took us 40 minutes to go through and I never got to ride rip ride rocket because the line was long, hopefully better luck today.


 Wow...40 minutes for DM with Express? There must have been an issue with the attraction. Either that or the holiday travellers are still here.


----------



## buckeev

HEY YOU BIG PHAT TWINKIE MINIONS....
We're headed back For our first USO Mardi Gras! Get the beads ready!?..and save me some of those mud bugs.


----------



## Metro West

buckeev said:


> HEY YOU BIG PHAT TWINKIE MINIONS....
> We're headed back For our first USO Mardi Gras! Get the beads ready!?..and save me some of those mud bugs.


 Going to the parade tomorrow night...it should be fun!


----------



## buckeev

Metro West said:


> Going to the parade tomorrow night...it should be fun!



MUST. SEE. PICTURES.    
We are TOTAL NOOBIES when it comes to Universal's Mardi Gras, so this will be a one-shot, hit-or-miss trip for us, so I'm gonna be "cramming" for info!

NO APRIL SHOWERS!  Hoping for good weather!


----------



## Metro West

buckeev said:


> MUST. SEE. PICTURES.
> We are TOTAL NOOBIES when it comes to Universal's Mardi Gras, so this will be a one-shot, hit-or-miss trip for us, so I'm gonna be "cramming" for info!
> 
> NO APRIL SHOWERS!  Hoping for good weather!


 I'll take plenty of pictures tonight and will post a new thread with pictures and reviews. I'm sure you'll love it...it's a great night for all!


----------



## DCLDumbos

buckeev said:


> FER SURE!!!!



Sooo excited! Despicable Me is awesome!


----------



## conniehar90

Any current updates on wait times?  We are heading down in abt 30 days.  Do we still have to head to DM upon opening?  We want to ride DM but RRR is a top priority and last time we were there the lines for RRR got very long very fast.

Thanks!


----------



## RainbowsMist

We were there Thursday and did DM first thing....wait time was 20 minutes.  RRR was down (as usual) but DH and kids did it later on and only waited 15 mins. 


_Posted from DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## conniehar90

We went on DM this morning.  Got to the gates at 8:30 and ended up first in line as they opened up a new turnstile.  Headed right to DM and got in the first showing.  It was cute and fun but honestly, I wouldn't wait more than 20 minutes for this.   After we went on this, we went over to RRR and rode twice with about a 20 min wait each time.  When we left the park this afternoon, the line for DM was 100 minutes!


----------



## buckeev

Headed back in a few weeks...CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Emsymommy

Quite dissapointed with the minion ride, plus the lady working was very rude amd wamted to split me and my daughter (4) up and would  not understand why that would be an issue. Really?


----------



## mrsj1s

Emsymommy said:


> Quite dissapointed with the minion ride, plus the lady working was very rude amd wamted to split me and my daughter (4) up and would  not understand why that would be an issue. Really?


We're returning to UO/IOA December 2013. We haven't been since DM opened.  Just curious...why would the attendant try to separate you and your small child?   What is the seating arrangement for this ride?


----------



## buckeev

mrsj1s said:


> We're returning to UO/IOA December 2013. We haven't been since DM opened.  Just curious...why would the attendant try to separate you and your small child?   What is the seating arrangement for this ride?


That is very unlikely to happen. The cast members have never been anything less than outstanding for us. I'm not saying it didn't happen, but Whatever transpired in that case was not the standard procedure by any measure. Additionally, before the ride starts, the employees ask if anyone is not ready, or not comfortable....at that point, I would have surely voiced my concerns and/or discomfort with the situation. 

The seats are 4 per car, with a lap bar over all 4. There is also an open bench seat at the front of the room.


----------



## Ali

What is the open bench seat for? Can anyone sit there if they don't like the motion?


----------



## MIChessGuy

The open bench seats are stationary seating for persons who don't want to experience the "motion" effects of the attraction.  I believe Shrek 4-D also has them.  Just let a ride TM know that you need stationary seating and they will direct you appropriately.


----------



## buckeev

Ali said:


> What is the open bench seat for? Can anyone sit there if they don't like the motion?



I sat up there one day when I wasn't feeling 100%...no motion, but very extreme angle to look up for the screen view.


----------



## buckeev

Just got back from a long Christmas/New years trip and hafta say, The Minions are more popular than ever! We saw posted wait times of 120-165 minutes every day...even the Express line was taking 20-30 minutes, times the likes of which we hadn't yet experienced in several trips. 
Gage spent countless hours in "The Minion Dance Hall" (as he calls it)-just as happy as a clam to see his Minion buddies again!


----------



## macraven

i must have been lucky.
the longest we waited for the minionions the past 4 days was 20 minutes.
regular line had waits posted at 65 minutes when we were there.

it's still a very popular ride.
one of my favorites.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

We were there last week with express pass our longest wait was about 7 minutes.


----------



## P.I.G.mommy

My little guy might be an inch too short to ride the despicable me ride...but would he be able to go through and see the dance party thing at the end? He is gonna be super bummed


----------



## MIChessGuy

Someone with a better memory than I may wish to chime in.  But from what I recall of my January visit, the dance party feeds out directly to the gift shop.  I think you can just walk into the gift shop and then go into the dance party without having to wait in the ride queue at all.


----------



## buckeev

MIChessGuy said:


> Someone with a better memory than I may wish to chime in.  But from what I recall of my January visit, the dance party feeds out directly to the gift shop.  I think you can just walk into the gift shop and then go into the dance party without having to wait in the ride queue at all.



Exactly! As soon as each ride session ends, the crowds exit into a "Dance Area" before the gift shop. There, a minion or two, usually accompanied by a handler, come out to do an approximately three minute meet-n-greet, and then go "back-to-work"...as commanded by Boss Gru. We have spent MANY hours there with my son...it is without a doubt his favorite thing to do in Orlando.


----------



## chabs

P.I.G.mommy said:


> My little guy might be an inch too short to ride the despicable me ride...but would he be able to go through and see the dance party thing at the end? He is gonna be super bummed



There is stationary seating at the front of the ride. I saw someone with a baby sitting in those seats when we went in February so he will be able to go "watch" the ride and do the minions dance party on the way out.


----------



## JohnnyFromCanada

This ride sounds awesome.  Too bad I need to choose between Harry Potter and this :-(


----------



## buckeev

JohnnyFromCanada said:


> This ride sounds awesome.  Too bad I need to choose between Harry Potter and this :-(



Why do you need to choose just one?...they're both a ton of fun!


----------

